# Rims?



## ej25706 (May 23, 2011)

I second this request. I've been looking at getting 18x9 +25 Rota Grid's :dazed052: but it'd be nice to see what other people are running.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

either not many people put rims on their cars or nobody wants to share


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

No one really makes any. There are few out there and not really solid choices yet...


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

I have just bought an Australian cruze, the Sri v model. Still waiting for it to come into stock, but I'm intrigued what wheel setups people have gone.

I'm getting tint and coilovers straight up, will then be looking into wheel options.
Since this car has an odd pcd, the best option for a wider range of wheels is to order blank centres and have them machined to suit the 5x105 pcd.

Could anyone tell me the standard wheel specs on the Sri v, I'm hoping the coilovers will give me sufficient clearance for wide rims. I need the specs so I can work out what rims to get.

The rotas are good value for money, decently sized and readily available. But also pretty strong from personal experience. Excluding the older grids.
Will be a 19" minimum, although I'm hoping I can fit least 9's on the fronts and a 9.5 rear with low offsets.

Hopefully someone here will be available to give me some info


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

im just looking for a nice black rims with red it in to match my interior of my car.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> im just looking for a nice black rims with red it in to match my interior of my car.


Black with red. Just what you ordered

MSR


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> Black with red. Just what you ordered
> 
> MSR



Thanks! im diggin these a lot and the price isnt too bad.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Could someone tell me if the hubs have studs or are they the typical euro style with the wheel bolts that screw into the hub?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

studs, american style


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

Cheers matey


----------



## dane-92 (Jan 6, 2012)

Theres are my msr rims


----------



## imik (May 4, 2012)

Theres are my AEZ rims














of course you find them only in europe, but if you can help to find something similar


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

imik said:


> Theres are my AEZ rims
> View attachment 5310
> View attachment 5311
> 
> ...


Actually, for $1500 USD, the united kingdom will ship these exact rims! Love these rims, but could never spend $2500 total for rims and tires!!! 17" FOR VAUXHALL ASTRA 5X105 09> ALLOY WHEELS ONLY | eBay


----------



## KlausGejl (Apr 2, 2012)

9x22" Asanti AF150, ET38, 5x112 with 235/30-22 Pirelli P-Zero tires

I changed the PCD to 5x112 so it would be easy to find rims!


----------



## thekevin (Feb 21, 2012)

dane-92 said:


> View attachment 5309
> Theres are my msr rims


What size are those.


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## imik (May 4, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> Actually, for $1500 USD, the united kingdom will ship these exact rims! Love these rims, but could never spend $2500 total for rims and tires!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand perfectly.
They cost too much with shipping

These are almost the same, what do you say?

Mod Tech Wheels MOD 347 17 inch - 17x7.0 Black Rims with Machined Face

Racing Power Wheels T939 - 17 inch 17x7.5 Black Rims with Machined Face


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

dane-92 said:


> View attachment 5309
> Theres are my msr rims



What size and where do i get em lol


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

dane-92 said:


> View attachment 5309
> Theres are my msr rims



I like those! What did those run you?


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

This is my 2011 LT RS on 18" Motgeti Rims with Motivo tires


----------



## red_cruze (May 15, 2012)

Just saw those on Ebay, They look nice to me and seems to be a perfect fit for the Cruze. My car is red, I was looking to get some matte black rims to contrast with the car, but I really dig the red accent on those







:

Ixion Wheels IX003 Matte Black, 17x7, 5x105 Cruze and Sonic (set of 4 wheels) | eBay

What do you guys think?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

red_cruze said:


> Just saw those on Ebay, They look nice to me and seems to be a perfect fit for the Cruze. My car is red, I was looking to get some matte black rims to contrast with the car, but I really dig the red accent on those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


17s


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

hey guys, 
im having trouble posting pics but check my garage and you can see my 2011 Cruze Hatch with 20 inch status fangs

View attachment fangs.bmp


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

iKermit said:


> 17s


*FYI be sure they fit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Follow the link and on ebay where they are selling these wheels, they have a guide to check the fit and the 16x7s *do not fit* a LS and the ones shown *do not fit* a Eco. I don't know if it is an offset issue or what but I am going by the guide to check the fit.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure if these count? I Plasti-dip my stock rims.


----------



## red_cruze (May 15, 2012)

The guide on Ebay is only for stock rims FYI. I know there are several vendors on ebay mad about this guide since they don't take in consideration the aftermarket wheels, I've been browsing wheels there too much so I've read that on multiple listings.

I like 17s, tires are cheaper and meatier which I always liked on my previous cars.


----------



## Throwdown (Aug 19, 2011)

5x105 is a bit tougher of a combination, we get the question and usually recommend a custom made wheel such as the Forgestar line-up that can be custom drilled.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Patman said:


> *FYI be sure they fit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Follow the link and on ebay where they are selling these wheels, they have a guide to check the fit and the 16x7s *do not fit* a LS and the ones shown *do not fit* a Eco. I don't know if it is an offset issue or what but I am going by the guide to check the fit.


Holy caps batman, i am not getting them. LOL, which guide are you going by, did i miss something?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

silverram323 said:


> Not sure if these count? I Plasti-dip my stock rims.



Those both look AWESOME with the Plasti-Dip.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

red_cruze said:


> Just saw those on Ebay, They look nice to me and seems to be a perfect fit for the Cruze. My car is red, I was looking to get some matte black rims to contrast with the car, but I really dig the red accent on those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Follow the above link and there is a link to See compatible vehicles fitting guide to the right of the picture and when entered my LS or an ECO it states the wheels do not filt that car. Right or wrong I don't know just something I noticed! Good Luck. When I check for an ECO with 17 in wheels here is what I see:
Compatibility
Please choose your vehicle year, make and model for specific results.
To confirm that this part fits your vehicle, please choose a vehicle from your My Vehicles list OR enter your vehicle's Year, Make and Model.


My Vehicles*...

2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco**


Select a vehicle

Saved Vehicles
javascript:;
javascript:;
javascript:;
javascript:;
javascript:;
javascript:;
javascript:;
javascript:;
javascript:;
javascript:;


Recently Viewed Vehicles 
2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco
javascript:;
javascript:;
javascript:;


Manage vehicles...


DropdownMenu Open Start of layerDropdownMenu End of layer

*
Manage vehicles
 











YearMakeModelTrim -Select-201220112010200920082007200620052004200320022001200019991998199719961995199419931992199119901989198819871986198519841983198219811980197919781977197619751974197319721971197019691968196719661965196419631962196119601959195819571956195519541953195219511950194919481947194619451944194319421941194019391938193719361935193419331932193119301929192819271926192519241923192219211920191919181917191619151914191319121911191019091908190719061905190419031902190119001899189818971896-Select-AcuraAston MartinAudiBMWBentleyBuickCadillacChevroletChryslerDodgeFerrariFordFreightlinerGMCHondaHyundaiInfinitiJaguarJeepKiaLamborghiniLand RoverLexusLincolnLotusMaseratiMazdaMercedes-BenzMercuryMiniMitsubishiNissanPorscheRamRolls RoyceSaabScionSmartSubaruSuzukiToyotaVolkswagenVolvo-Select-AvalancheAveoAveo5CamaroCapriceColoradoCorvetteCruzeEquinoxExpress 1500Express 2500Express 3500Express 4500HHRImpalaMalibuSilverado 1500Silverado 2500 HDSilverado 3500 HDSuburban 1500Suburban 2500TahoeTraverseVoltAll TrimsEcoLSLTLTZ


*errorWe were unable to complete your request. Please try again later.

This part is not compatible with 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco . 









*


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> Those both look AWESOME with the Plasti-Dip.


Ditto Looking good!


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, both cars were done for under $25 I used 5 cans.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## red_cruze (May 15, 2012)

Patman said:


> Follow the above link and there is a link to See compatible vehicles fitting guide to the right of the picture and when entered my LS or an ECO it states the wheels do not filt that car. Right or wrong I don't know just something I noticed! Good Luck. When I check for an ECO with 17 in wheels here is what I see:
> Compatibility
> Please choose your vehicle year, make and model for specific results.
> To confirm that this part fits your vehicle, please choose a vehicle from your My Vehicles list OR enter your vehicle's Year, Make and Model.
> ...


The Ebay guide is wrong as it's only for stock OEM wheels and not for aftermarket wheels. Heck, Ebay doesn't even have the 5x105 bolt pattern listed when you search on their wheels center! I've checked with the manufacturer and they are supposed to fit without issue.


----------



## WINGZERO86 (May 31, 2012)

ej25706 said:


> I second this request. I've been looking at getting 18x9 +25 Rota Grid's :dazed052: but it'd be nice to see what other people are running.




Im with you on the grids 

17x9 Rota Grid - Flat Black(5x100/e30/73)


----------



## cruze88 (Jun 15, 2013)

do oem eco wheels fit on a 1LT?


----------



## cruze88 (Jun 15, 2013)

silverram323 said:


> Not sure if these count? I Plasti-dip my stock rims.


Are those done with the wheels on or off the vehicle?
and how many coats did you do?
I am really interested in doing this to my car except its really hard to do myself considering i fractured my tibia :sad:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

cruze88 said:


> do oem eco wheels fit on a 1LT?


Yes everything from ls to ltz will fit only onea thay wont are diesels.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## cruze88 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you
did you black out your ECO wheels?


----------

